# My 1/35 th scale scratchbuilt H. L. Hunley



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Just in the beginning stages right now. I bought the 1/72nd Cottage Industries Hunley, after getting home I realized I wanted it to be bigger. I took measurements, from the model and scaled it up. Right now I am up to putting the plating on, it is all styrene.

I am going to post the in progress photos in my photo album, when finished I will post more here.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Got the hull finished and the rudder/ propeller guard made. time to start with all those rivets!
WIP photos are posted in my Hobby Talk photo album


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Are you planning to kit these?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

So far, so good, ken!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Rattrap said:


> Are you planning to kit these?


Not at this time, possibly one day when I hone my casting skills.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kenlee said:


> Got the hull finished and the rudder/ propeller guard made. time to start with all those rivets!


More progress, got the hatches made and rudder installed. Started with the rivet detail, but I'm not happy with the look.

WIP photos are posted in my Hobby Talk photo album


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Riveting*

196 rivets down, 700+ to go!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Lots of work here. How are you making/gluing your rivets?


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Looking good, can't wait to see the finished kit :thumbsup:
Simon


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

*Rivets*



Nemorosus said:


> Lots of work here. How are you making/gluing your rivets?


Simple answer, the hard way. 
Really I am drilling a hole for each rivet, inserting a styrene rod in the hole and cutting it off, leaving about 1/16 of an inch exposed. I then heat the end of the exposed rod which causes it to form a mushroom shape, perfect for a rivet and then I press it the rest of the way into the hole. After doing about 20 or so, I brush a light coat of Tenax over the rivet heads, sealing them into place. I have quit counting, at last count I had 925 rivets, that was before I started the wide strips down each side of the Hunley.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like you are making good progress.When I scratch-built my NYC Boxcab I drilled the holes and inserted the head of a straight-pin.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Finished this last fall, just now remembered to post pics!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_1.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_2.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_3.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_4.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_5.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_6.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_7.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/HLH_8.JPG


----------

